
Show HN: Unobtrusive JavaScript framework for server-side applications - triskweline
http://unpoly.com/
======
triskweline
Author here. Unpoly is my attempt at bridging the gap in user experience
between classical, server-side applications and modern single-page
applications (SPAs).

Happy to answer any questions you might have.

------
kmmbvnr_
Looks like turbolinks + intercooler.js done right

